# What's a fair price on a Gehl 2360 Discbine



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Neighbor has a Gehl 2360 discbine for sale that I'm considering buying just to get some experience with a disc mower. Currently mowing with a New Holland sickle bar haybine, and would like to pick up some speed to reduce cutting time and lay a wider, thinner crop swath. Mechanically the machine seems solid. Tin is pretty straight, but it was weathered and they did a brush paint job on it, which looks great from 25 feet away . Thoughts on a fair offer for the both of us?

If there are good reasons to steer clear, I'd be happy to hear those as well. But my thought process is to get into a cheaper discbine to try it out, and keep the sickle bar New Holland as well for now, then maybe later move both for a new discbine.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Neighbor has a Gehl 2360 discbine for sale that I'm considering buying just to get some experience with a disc mower. Currently mowing with a New Holland sickle bar haybine, and would like to pick up some speed to reduce cutting time and lay a wider, thinner crop swath. Mechanically the machine seems solid. Tin is pretty straight, but it was weathered and they did a brush paint job on it, which looks great from 25 feet away . Thoughts on a fair offer for the both of us?
> 
> If there are good reasons to steer clear, I'd be happy to hear those as well. But my thought process is to get into a cheaper discbine to try it out, and keep the sickle bar New Holland as well for now, then maybe later move both for a new discbine.


Gehl is no longer in business, I'd stay clear of it as parts will be a problem


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Cheap usually isn't. This is a lesson I've run over time and time again but I can't seem to learn from it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Trillium Farm said:


> Gehl is no longer in business, I'd stay clear of it as parts will be a problem


That is what I heard a few years back. Know a guy who was elated when he sold his due to no m9re dealer support.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

gehl made some nice discbines but how much do you like scavenging for parts?

I have a gehl baler and it can be fun when it breaks in hay season.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Gehl out business for everything or just hay equipment. Still see new skid steers and telehandlers.


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Just ag, construction equipment is still being made.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I've got used parts. Still wouldn't pay more than 2 to 3k. Those cutterbars are the pits to work on.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks good to know I have never been a fan Gehl hay equipment but their telehandlers look ok and are in the mix they are priced right


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

discbinedr said:


> I've got used parts. Still wouldn't pay more than 2 to 3k. Those cutterbars are the pits to work on.


What about the 2365; Are those cutterbars any better, or the units themselves for that matter?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

A friend of mine runs 2 of them. The rolls are wide in relation to cut width so it has a high percentage of the ground covered by the swath if set that way. He runs conditiners after cutting nearly all the time. I suspect he would do the same with any machine, just his practice. He bought a cutter bar last year for one, 5k, it was available as it is a kuhn.


----------

